# Story about Billy Walters



## Albert111 (Jun 26, 2019)

Billy Walters http://billy-walters.com/ is an American professional gambler widely regarded as among the most successful sports gamblers in Las Vegas, having a winning streak which extended for over 30 years. He is known for his exploits at roulette and sports betting. Have you ever heard about him ?


----------

